# BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES!!!



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

I need to know more about this stuff

what does it do, how do you use it?

does it provide moisture?  texture change? softness? color change? Conditioning?

couldnt find enough info

help please!

if you know anything about it,  please share


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

oh where can you get it?


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 14, 2009)

I recently bought the Wholesome Organic Molasses (It's Organic Blackstrap Molasses) I purchased it from Vitamin Shoppe. I mixed it with water, aloe vera juice, and lemon essential oil. I used it as a spritz, but I didn't like the molasses, it's a good humectant, but the color of the molassas temporarily stains clothing if not used carefully.


----------



## camilla (Jan 14, 2009)

COME ON NO ONE ELSE USES I WOULD LIKE TO KNW AS WELL BUMPING


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive HEARD that some  people drink it mixed with an ACV and water mix like a cocktail once a day for healthy hair and skin from the inside out. :s


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Ive HEARD that some  people drink it mixed with an ACV and water mix like a cocktail once a day for healthy hair and skin from the inside out. :s


This is what I do...a teaspoon of BS molasses, Organic ACV, and honey with hot water every morning


----------



## Urban (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Blackstrap Molasses. The first time I used it was after I saw a thread on it on BHM - in regards to it stopping breakage. It was just what I needed as I was experiencing excessive breakage. It worked really well for me and pretty much stopped the breakage in its tracks.

A few posters in that thread believe it's a protein treatment. I'm not entirely sure about this theory, as many (including mine) bottles of molasses say they contain no protein at all ... so I don't really see the logic there. 

The molasses treatment does, however, strengthen hair LIKE a protein treatment would. I gather it's just some other substance in it that does the job, similar to how henna or cassia strengthen via tannins.

Some mix it with other stuff like eggs or oils. I've tried it with eggs a few times and thought it worked better when I used straight molasses. The reason I haven't used it in a while was because it seemed to changed my hair colour and give it a brown tinge... that said, my hair has always kinda been a light colour ... so may be I was imagining things. But if I was to ever experience another bout of breakage, I wouldn't hesitate to grab my jar again. It worked reeeeaaaaaallllyyyy well.


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 14, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> This is what I do...a teaspoon of BS molasses, Organic ACV, and honey with hot water every morning





I do the same as well...smile...


I once added one tablespoon of blackstrap molasses to 16 oz. of AO HSR conditioner and four tablespoons of my oil mix....... my hair came out incredibly soft and full....smile....I almost sure the blackstrap molasses caused the full effect.....


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jan 14, 2009)

When I used BSM about 2 years ago (why I stopped using it, IDK) it was great for strengthening my hair.  I would use it as a prepoo treatment.  I'd use it with some cheapie condish and let it sit for about 30 minutes.  I can remember that while doing this in my regimen, I had little to no breakage and no shedding during washes.  My hair was strong, yet soft.  I have a bottle in the pantry, I may decide to start using it again.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jan 14, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> This is what I do...a teaspoon of BS molasses, Organic ACV, and honey with hot water every morning


What does this concoction do for you?  What benefits have you gotten from it?  I like the taste of molasses, but I wouldn't know how to incorporate it in something like that.  I use in my hair cocktail, but that's about it.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for this ladies.............I use BSM internally as it has a lot of nutrients it increases my HB and helps me with heavy periods but I will now add it to my conditioners too!


----------



## sweetwhispers (Jan 14, 2009)

I posted in this thread
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=179881

I love molasses, i think of it as a protein treatment. I mix it with honey and it stops breakage, makes my hair soft. Its also supposed to make your hair darker, my friend was doing my hair one day and she said it looked darker, but i was looking at the front of my head last week and its still a dirty brown/red colour so i'm not sure


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting, I didn't know that molasses is a protein.........


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> Thanks for this ladies.............I use BSM internally as it has a lot of nutrients it increases my HB and helps me with heavy periods but I will now add it to my conditioners too!



I been sittin here tryin to figure out what HB is,  but I cant 

probably somethin real simple too LOL

hormone balance?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 14, 2009)

I have some BSM in the fridge and don't remember why I bought it....

I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Crown (Jan 14, 2009)

Same as honey, but honey is more for light hair and BSM for dark hair.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

naturalpride said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that molasses is a protein.........



I didnt either

I was more hoping for softness, curl loosening maybe, conditioning, moisture and possible darkening color

hmmmmmmm

I dont know what to think now


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

never thought of internal use either

interesting , ladies!


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 14, 2009)

Urban said:


> I'm a big fan of Blackstrap Molasses. The first time I used it was after I saw a thread on it on BHM - in regards to it stopping breakage. It was just what I needed as I was experiencing excessive breakage. It worked really well for me and pretty much stopped the breakage in its tracks.
> 
> A few posters in that thread believe it's a protein treatment. I'm not entirely sure about this theory, as many (including mine) bottles of molasses say they contain no protein at all ... so I don't really see the logic there.
> 
> ...


 

Urban, how did you apply it??!  Heavy, light, mixed w/ anything?  THX!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

lovleelilie said:


> Urban, how did you apply it??!  Heavy, light, mixed w/ anything?  THX!!!



yeah all the details please


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 14, 2009)

I've used it with other conditioners as a protein treatment (mild)

I have ingested it too - 2tbsps on an empty stomach.  If nothing else it kept me extremely regular.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

I really had no clue this acted as or was a protein 

I'm totally shocked


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 14, 2009)

I used to take it for the iron. But the taste really makes me want to gag. I've never used it for my hair.


----------



## chynawitch (Jan 14, 2009)

I mixed egg with molasses once at a friends house to condition my hair. My hair looked freshly relaxed afterwards


----------



## Urban (Jan 14, 2009)

lovleelilie said:


> Urban, how did you apply it??!  Heavy, light, mixed w/ anything?  THX!!!



I preferred it when I didn't mix anything. Just straight molasses. Application-wise, I just slathered it on in sections like I would conditioner. It's really sticky though, so just be careful not to rip out your hair esp if it's really fine.


----------



## MissRissa (Jan 14, 2009)

what's the significance of "blackstrap"?  is that different from just regular ol molasses?


----------



## Urban (Jan 14, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> I used to take it for the iron. But the taste really makes me want to gag. I've never used it for my hair.



LOL, y'all are brave for putting that stuff in your mouths. The taste is foul!!!!


----------



## imstush (Jan 14, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> I used to take it for the iron. But the taste really makes me want to gag. I've never used it for my hair.


 
Same here.  I started it for the iron but   I really should go back though.



MissRissa said:


> what's the significance of "blackstrap"? is that different from just regular ol molasses?


 
Yea there is a difference

*Blackstrap molasses is not really common to the average grocery shopper, therefore; it isn't always found in a regular grocery store, but is sometimes. Blackstrap molasses is very popular to health fanatics. Why? According to statistics of molasses and within it's involvement towards the creation, there is a 40% less sugar rate than regular molasses. In fact, according to health experts, blackstrap molasses provides vitamin D, as well as, elements such as magnesium, potassium and iron. Because of this, health fanatics are attracted to blackstrap molasses on a variety of wavelengths.
*
The rest of the article is here  http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/313439/difference_between_blackstrap_molasses.html?cat=51


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 14, 2009)

I use it in my caramel treatments. It's supposed to be an excellent source of potassium, calcium, iron, and magnessium. It is said to strengthen the hair and leave it soft and full of sheen.


----------



## MissRissa (Jan 14, 2009)

imstush said:


> Same here. I started it for the iron but  I really should go back though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

GRACIAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 14, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I been sittin here tryin to figure out what HB is, but I cant
> 
> probably somethin real simple too LOL
> 
> hormone balance?


 
haemoglobin (I think it is rich in iron because it is said to increase haemglobin levels and it really did increase mine when I checked it)


----------



## Evazhair (Jan 14, 2009)

I have used it on dry hair (I think I got this from a Miss Cherokee post) I mixed some molasses, olive oil, red palm butter and some wrtc. I let the mixture sit overnight. It smelled much better the next morning.  I brushed it on and rinsed it out after about an hour, pooed and dced. My hair was incredibly soft on rinsing and felt luscious and strong at the same time. I consider it like a protein treatment without the hardness/dryness. Very messy but good. I need to do this again soon.


----------



## Chicagodiva (Jan 14, 2009)

Some more info on BSM, this info is from earthclinic.com

Molasses Cures

Fibroid tumors, anxiety, constipation, edema, heart palpitations, anemia, arthritic pain, joint pain, and acne, just to name a few. It has also been reported that molasses turns *gray hair back to its original color *and is a wonderful skin softener!

http://earthclinic.com/Remedies/molasses.html


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 14, 2009)

You know, I didn't take it for hair. I just got some about three weeks ago (I have fibroids and my mom and grandmother had a hysterectomy at about this time...my age, and since I haven't had kids yet--wanna wait until after my masters--I was terrified because it seems I was on their path w/ doctors saying they will have to come out soon.).  Anyways I heard it was good for shrinking fibroids and making your period easier. So I can't attest to the shrinking of fibroids but I KNOW something is going on as my period was so light this time, with no pain.  Also, as I'm visiting my parent's over the school holiday my mom has been taking some because it's supposed to make your body balanced, and she has noticed less grey hairs, and her hair is more vivid red like it was when she was younger (yes my mom's hair is red not died red).  So anyways, I know it does something.  Oddly, I noticed my hair is shinnier but I didn't think anything of it until I read this.  I'll keep checking and report back. I haven't had much shedding at all but I'm also doing a tea rinse. My skin does look really good, though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 14, 2009)

BTW I forgot to add how I use it. I just put a teaspoon in some hot tea and take it that way. I don't do the apple cider vinegar with it, because the sites I went on said to just take it straight or with tea. I don't advise taking it straight as it's super strong. BUt in tea it's quite nice and gives a slight plummy taste. I drown it out with milk and some sugar in my hot nettle tea and it works just fine.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 14, 2009)

Urban said:


> LOL, y'all are brave for putting that stuff in your mouths. The taste is foul!!!!


 
It's not the taste really as it tastes like plum. It's how thick it is going down, like oil or something. That's why when you break it up in a drink that's hot, it just dissolves and leaves a faint fruity taste. Then it's very good. 

I took it straight once and I will NEVER do that again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 14, 2009)

sweetwhispers said:


> I posted in this thread
> http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=179881
> 
> I love molasses, i think of it as a protein treatment. I mix it with honey and it stops breakage, makes my hair soft. Its also supposed to make your hair darker, my friend was doing my hair one day and she said it looked darker, but i was looking at the front of my head last week and its still a dirty brown/red colour so i'm not sure


 

Interesting. I never did it externally. My mom who has red hair, hasn't gotten darker, it's actually gotten more vibrant and mine has stayed the same but shinnier.  But we're taking it internallly. I never put it on my hair, so I guess it's different depending on what you do. It's supposed to balance your system when taken internally and make it more alkaline to aid the body in repairing disease, and imbalances of all kind, and just to keep it healthy.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 14, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> This is what I do...a teaspoon of BS molasses, Organic ACV, and honey with hot water every morning



wow does this work for you?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 14, 2009)

miss_cherokee said:


> What does this concoction do for you?  What benefits have you gotten from it?  I like the taste of molasses, but I wouldn't know how to incorporate it in something like that.  I use in my hair cocktail, but that's about it.



The taste isn't bad IMO you get used to it and I never gagged or anything

If you do it consistently you should see weight loss and it should be very detoxifying. I did it for two weeks while I was at school but then I came back home and didn't have the stuff. I am back at school now so hopefully in the next month I can see what it is doing for me.

ETA: Southern Tease talked about it. She adds lemon but I forget to add that most of the time. 
http://maneandchic.blogspot.com/2007/12/acvbsmlemonhoney-cocktail.html


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 14, 2009)

To OP,
It does not leave you hair strong and dry like henna or regular treatment.
In my opinion provides more moisture than stregth, it is like very very soft hair with good strength.
I use it every time I wash either as a final rinse, or just mixed with my conditioner.
HTH


----------



## MJ (Jan 14, 2009)

It used to be one of my staples. I'd mixed it in my deep conditioner mix. I buy it at the health food store. I stopped using it because I simplified my regimen.


----------



## msa (Jan 14, 2009)

BS Molasses is one of the ingredients in the caramel treatment. It does the same thing as honey, but it's a strengthener and can darken hair whereas honey lightens it. 

I bought mine at Whole Paycheck.

I'm also going to start drinking it daily.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 16, 2009)

wow ladies!!!

ok well I am going to start both taking this and using it for my hair!!!!!

I have a bad fibroid right now too, and it sounds like its just something too wonderful to pass up for both internal and external use

I'm really glad I asked about this

and thank you a million times for all the ladies that shared the info in this thread

I will be getting this soon and report back


----------



## kristie21 (Jan 16, 2009)

...I'm with Iris! I just bought some organic BSM from Vitamin Shop yesterday. I will try it tomorrow morning as a pre-poo. I have had a SERIOUS amount of breakage in the last few weeks and I'm hoping this will help along with some garlic suppliments. Ladies, do you know if this is ok to use with heat?? Like sitting under the dryer with it? Don't want it to get stuck on my hair erplexed...


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

I just put Redken's Butter Treat mixed with 1/2 warmed molasses on my dry hair. I will let sit for a few hours and see. It felt so luxurious when I was putting it on!


----------



## PGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I give it to my cat for fibroids believe it or not....it works.  Apparently, there are alot of different uses for BSM.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

PGirl said:


> I give it to my cat for fibroids believe it or not....it works. Apparently, there are alot of different uses for BSM.


 

Cats get fibroids?! Does it work for your cat's fibroids?


----------



## secretrose (Jan 16, 2009)

How are people getting this to melt.  I bought it a few weeks ago and it's so thick that i can't get it out of the bottle.  It is a glass bottle so I am afraid of putting it in hot water.


----------



## kristie21 (Jan 16, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> I just put Redken's Butter Treat mixed with 1/2 warmed molasses on my dry hair. I will let sit for a few hours and see. It felt so luxurious when I was putting it on!


 

how did your hair feel after washing it out?


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

secretrose said:


> How are people getting this to melt. I bought it a few weeks ago and it's so thick that i can't get it out of the bottle. It is a glass bottle so I am afraid of putting it in hot water.


 
I put the amount I need onto a microwavable container and microwave for 20-60 seconds


----------



## secretrose (Jan 16, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> I put the amount I need onto a microwavable container and microwave for 20-60 seconds


 
LOL - I can't even get it out of the bottle.  I guess I may have to turn it upside down for an hour or something.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 16, 2009)

secretrose said:


> How are people getting this to melt.  I bought it a few weeks ago and it's so thick that i can't get it out of the bottle.  It is a glass bottle so I am afraid of putting it in hot water.


I will say that it it i so thick you can't get i out the bottle i maybe old or you may need a new bottle. I have a bottle and while BSM is thick, it comes out as soon as I tip the bottle even slightly. I've had mine for about two months and its still going strong. So I would just check that out.

Also, has anyone used Barbados Molasses? I've seen it and its from the same company that makes Blackstrap except the label is blue not yellow...I was just wondering if it had different/same health benefits


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

secretrose said:


> LOL - I can't even get it out of the bottle. I guess I may have to turn it upside down for an hour or something.


 

Use a spoon and spoon it out. It is thicker than honey


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

Molasses is an excellent source of iron and potassium. you can make a Hot drink using 1 table spoon of BSM in a coffee cup of hot water - then add a little milk. YUM. and Good for you!

I only use molasses in Caramel Treats. Excellent.


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you ladies using sulphured or unsulphured molasses? All the types I see at the grocery store are one or the other. Is there a difference besides the sulphur?


----------



## secretrose (Jan 16, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I will say that it it i so thick you can't get i out the bottle i maybe old or you may need a new bottle. I have a bottle and while BSM is thick, it comes out as soon as I tip the bottle even slightly. I've had mine for about two months and its still going strong. So I would just check that out.
> 
> Also, has anyone used Barbados Molasses? I've seen it and its from the same company that makes Blackstrap except the label is blue not yellow...I was just wondering if it had different/same health benefits


 
Hmm... I literally just bought it the end of december. The expiration date is not til 2010 if I remember correctly. It is thick but you need to hold it upside down for a while before getting a decent amount out. Here is what it looks like.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

secretrose said:


> Hmm... I literally just bought it the end of december. The expiration date is not til 2010 if I remember correctly. It is thick but you need to hold it upside down for a while before getting a decent amount out. Here is what it looks like.


 

Ho no lol. Mine comes in a jar so I can spoon it out!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Are you ladies using sulphured or unsulphured molasses? All the types I see at the grocery store are one or the other. Is there a difference besides the sulphur?


 
I use unsulphered. The one that has sulpher thins the blood and hence makes your period heavier. So yeah I use unsulphered on my hair too.

http://www.innvista.com/HEALTH/nutrition/diet/molasses.htm

Molasses is a by-product of the sugar industry and formed from both sugar cane and sugar beets. 
Barbados molasses is made from the first pressing of sugar cane. It is lighter in colour and sweeter than blackstrap and with a more delicate flavour. Barbados molasses has the highest sugar content and the lowest mineral content. For example, One tablespoon of Barbados molasses is about 70% sucrose and has about 2% of the RDA of iron. Barbados molasses is preferred by those who want a sweeter and lighter flavour in their baked goods. 

Blackstrap molasses is formed after the last pressing of sugar cane, which amounts to about three boilings. This means that the nutritional content is more concentrated and the flavour more intense. As a result, the sugar content goes down, but the mineral content goes up. For example, One tablespoon of Blackstrap molasses is about 46% sucrose, but has 20% of the RDA of iron. Although less in Barbados molasses and much more in Blackstrap, the mineral content includes manganese, copper, iron, potassium, calcium, magnesium, selenium, and vitamin B6. 

Unsulphured molasses is the finest quality and a better choice healthwise. Sulphur is a preservative whose fumes are used to make sugar cane, which is picked too early, ripen faster so as to have a less bitter taste. Unsulphured molasses is extracted from the juice of sun-ripened cane. The juice is then clarified and concentrated. Sulphur dioxide is found in a myriad of products from dried fruits (contains the highest levels) and fruit juices to sausages, dehydrated peas, and alcoholic beverages. Although cheaper to buy, any product that is sulphured is not a healthy choice because the sulphur dioxide can trigger asthma attacks.


----------



## onelove08 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use it in a homemade deep conditioner sometimes. It helps the tangles melt away! It is very thick. If you just purchased it in Dec it should be fine. I have to pour mine onto a spoon or inside a container to get any out.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

kristie21 said:


> how did your hair feel after washing it out?


 

It feels really soft yet strong  with a lot of slip and no shedding but it is not as shiney as it usually is, I don't know if I did not wash it out properly. I did mix it with the Butter Treat, however Butter Treat does nothing spectacular for my hair so it was the molasses. I am not happy with having less shine though, I am used to blinging hair since I started using henna. However maybe it will look different tomorrow morning


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Urban said:


> I'm a big fan of Blackstrap Molasses. The first time I used it was after I saw a thread on it on BHM - in regards to it stopping breakage. It was just what I needed as I was experiencing excessive breakage. It worked really well for me and pretty much stopped the breakage in its tracks.
> 
> A few posters in that thread believe it's a protein treatment. I'm not entirely sure about this theory, as many (including mine) bottles of molasses say they contain no protein at all ... so I don't really see the logic there.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with this post. I use it as a prepoo in oil for breakage. I have a garlic/blackstrap molasses pre-poo recipe in my fotki to combat shedding and breakage in one shot. It really does act like protein because of it's strengthening properties, internally and externally. I sometimes put a couple of Tbs  in my tea. Oh, and I always make sure to DC my hair after a molasses prepoo with a moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> ITA with this post. I use it as a prepoo in oil for breakage. I have a garlic/blackstrap molasses pre-poo recipe in my fotki to combat shedding and breakage in one shot. It really does act like protein because of it's strengthening properties, internally and externally. I sometimes put a couple of Tbs in my tea. Oh, and I always make sure to DC my hair after a molasses prepoo with a moisturizing deep conditioner.


 

Absolutely!


----------



## monique242004 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use blackstrap molasses as well. I mix it with hone  olive oil wheat germ oil and a little apple cider vinegar. I use as a deep conditioner, and it makes my hair incredibly soft and shiney . Molasses has a lot of a natural form of sulphur which is good for hair strength and growth as well.


----------



## TCT (Jan 16, 2009)

Urban said:


> I'm a big fan of Blackstrap Molasses. The first time I used it was after I saw a thread on it on BHM - in regards to it stopping breakage. It was just what I needed as I was experiencing excessive breakage. It worked really well for me and pretty much stopped the breakage in its tracks.
> 
> A few posters in that thread believe it's a protein treatment. I'm not entirely sure about this theory, as many (including mine) bottles of molasses say they contain no protein at all ... so I don't really see the logic there.
> 
> ...


 
 it wasn't your imagination.
   iv'e read elsewhere, on a natural cures website , that molasses darkens the hair. i am not sure if they meant the hair that you already have on your head or the new hairs growing out; but im deffinately sure i read an older women said she continued to use it until her greys were black agin.


----------



## TCT (Jan 16, 2009)

also it seems on the same website ppl who took the molasses internally for overall health. said they experienced health benefits  but...................................     hey also experienced weight gain from taking a couple teaspoons full each day.  i guess if you arent active you may not wanna take it too much.


----------



## msa (Jan 16, 2009)

monique242004 said:


> *I use blackstrap molasses as well. I mix it with hone  olive oil wheat germ oil and a little apple cider vinegar.* I use as a deep conditioner, and it makes my hair incredibly soft and shiney . Molasses has a lot of a natural form of sulphur which is good for hair strength and growth as well.



Add bananas and you'd have the caramel treatment.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 17, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Are you ladies using sulphured or unsulphured molasses? All the types I see at the grocery store are one or the other. Is there a difference besides the sulphur?



I was going to ask this next

I saw the answer, but then someone else said the sulfur is good for the hair

now I'm all confused


----------



## MonPetite (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey, girlie!

I reviewed how I used it in my Drugstore album.

When fotki's up...check it out.


----------



## girlcherokee (Jan 17, 2009)

bumping and enjoying the read.
dont know much about it, but the few times i added it to my conditioner, my hair came out great, but it seems as though i have a hard time washing it out. anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 18, 2009)

Somebody tell real quick which one to get,  the one with sulphur or the one without

which one for internal use and which one for hair

help!  I'm about to run out and try to get some in a few


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone around to tell me now

if not I guess I will grab them both and figure it out later LOL


----------



## girlcherokee (Jan 18, 2009)

the one without sulfur!!!  the one with sulfur is unhealthy for internal use and i have never tried that one on my hair either, the unsulfured one does a wonderful job.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 18, 2009)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> the one without sulfur!!!  the one with sulfur is unhealthy for internal use and i have never tried that one on my hair either, the unsulfured one does a wonderful job.



yay! 

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 18, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I was going to ask this next
> 
> I saw the answer, but then someone else said the sulfur is good for the hair
> 
> now I'm all confused


 It's the unsulphured that's supposed to have all the benefits, from my research on the internet. You want it in it's purest form. That's for internal. I only use it for internal so I can't tell you about external uses.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's the unsulphured that's supposed to have all the benefits, from my research on the internet. You want it in it's purest form. That's for internal. I only use it for internal so I can't tell you about external uses.


 
The unsulphured one is the one I have too - I use both internally and externally and I get great results with it.  Mine is Organic.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> The unsulphured one is the one I have too - I use both internally and externally and I get great results with it. Mine is Organic.


 Yeah it's important to mention that. Thanks Aggie!  Make sure if you're going to take it internally that you want to get the Organic one. I got mine from wholefoods.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you ladies!!!!!


----------



## kristie21 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> bumping and enjoying the read.
> dont know much about it, but the few times i added it to my conditioner, my hair came out great, *but it seems as though i have a hard time washing it out.* anyone else have this issue?


 

OOOO LAWD! YES!  You are not alone! Had to lather up a few times to get it out. I tried this treatment on saturday. I just heated a good anount in a small bowl for about 10seconds then just slapped it on ...careful ladies..its very sticky! Next time I'd like to mix it with a lil condish. But overall..its was great!..I followed up with some of my homeade deepcondish and rinsed..blowdried in sections and pin curled..I had very little breakage which was like NONE compared to what I got lastweek! And my hair feels sooo strong but soft too. Thanks ladies!! I think BSM helped save me from one ugly set back:notworthy


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

kristie21 said:


> OOOO LAWD! YES! You are not alone! Had to lather up a few times to get it out. I tried this treatment on saturday. I just heated a good anount in a small bowl for about 10seconds then just slapped it on ...careful ladies..its very sticky! Next time I'd like to mix it with a lil condish. But overall..its was great!..I followed up with some of my homeade deepcondish and rinsed..blowdried in sections and pin curled..I had very little breakage which was like NONE compared to what I got lastweek! And my hair feels sooo strong but soft too. Thanks ladies!! I think BSM helped save me from one ugly set back:notworthy


 
I use it as a pre-poo added to either oil or conditioner so I never have this problem.


----------



## onelove08 (Jan 20, 2009)

I use it with a deep conditioner. I do not have any problems either. I only use about a tablespoon or two. I eyeball the amount.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 20, 2009)

omg Thank you for mentioning amounts AND how to use it

cause I would be the type to just glob it on too

and be on here crying later LOL


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, I tried it last night, just put in on my hair in sections and left it on for about 45 minutes. I had very little breakage compared to what I normally get. I will be using this regularly until my breakage disappears completely


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> omg Thank you for mentioning amounts AND how to use it
> 
> cause I would be the type to just glob it on too
> 
> and be on here crying later LOL


 
Oh yes Iris, you don't want to use too much of it in your mixes. I use only 2 Tablespoons in about an ounce or 2 of oil/conditioner.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh yes Iris, you don't want to use too much of it in your mixes. I use only 2 Tablespoons in about an ounce or 2 of oil/conditioner.


 

Lord no Iris..... Put it in a mix only!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 20, 2009)

whew girl , I would have done it like that too


samanthajones67 said:


> Lord no Iris..... Put it in a mix only!!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 22, 2009)

I use molasses in place of honey for my honey rinses when I do wash n' go's because i didn't want the honey to lighten my hair.  I use it to make my curls shiny and more defined but that's all I've ever done with molasses.  I don't think mine is blackstrap though.....is there a difference between blackstrap and regular?


----------



## mj11051 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm all over this one, I went to the health food store very early yesterday morning and bought it used it in DC and my coffee.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jan 22, 2009)

So how often can we use this in our hair?? I'm all for it!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 22, 2009)

mj11051 said:


> I'm all over this one, I went to the health food store very early yesterday morning and bought it used it in DC and my coffee.



how did you like it?


tay_luv said:


> So how often can we use this in our hair?? I'm all for it!!


Good question!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I use molasses in place of honey for my honey rinses when I do wash n' go's because i didn't want the honey to lighten my hair.  I use it to make my curls shiny and more defined but that's all I've ever done with molasses.  I don't think mine is blackstrap though.....is there a difference between blackstrap and regular?


Another good question


----------



## mj11051 (Jan 23, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> how did you like it?
> 
> 
> Good question!



I love it made my hair very soft and doesn't taste bad in my coffee.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 23, 2009)

bumping for the questions that were asked by others

I wanna know too


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I use molasses in place of honey for my honey rinses when I do wash n' go's because i didn't want the honey to lighten my hair. I use it to make my curls shiny and more defined but that's all I've ever done with molasses. I don't think mine is blackstrap though.....is there a difference between blackstrap and regular?


 
The regular one does not have the tannins that the organic blackstrap molasses has that strengthens the hair in topical applications and also it's nutritive value cannot even be compared to that of organic blackstrap molasses. They are just different in their nutritive value - same as regular aunt jemima maple syrup cannot be compared to organic grade B maple syrup. The nutritive values are simply not equal.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> So how often can we use this in our hair?? I'm all for it!!


 
For it's nutritive values internally, I take it everyday in tea or coffee or simply drink 2 tablespoons full with a meal. For external hair strengthening purposes, I use it once every 2-4 weeks as a pre-poo only. Others use it in their moisturizing conditioners and that's fine too.


----------



## applebananas (Jan 23, 2009)

...............


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 23, 2009)

My hair hates molasses. It makes it feel the same way that commercial protein products make it feel. Straw like and icky - not moisturized at all. This was the second time I used it and I mixed it with yogurt (my haor usually loves it) coconut milk (my hair usually totally ignores this but I added it for some moisture) and the molasses. I will try one more time just mixing it with conditioner. If that doesn't work than I will have to stick with internal use...or maybe use it as a final rinse like Poka.

OT: You were the sweetest baby Poka!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 23, 2009)

First, before I ask my question, I would like to say I amazed at all of the knowledge on this board.  It is so appreciated. I learn something new everyday! Because I use chemicals to relax my hair I prefer to be as organic and natural with all of my other hair products and this sounds like something I may want to try.  My question is if I do not want to darken my hair should I use honey instead? My hair is reddish brown and I love it.


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 23, 2009)

I use this as a pre-poo treatment mixed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, JBCO & honey.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> My hair hates molasses. It makes it feel the same way that commercial protein products make it feel. Straw like and icky - not moisturized at all. *This was the second time I used it and I mixed it with yogurt (my haor usually loves it) coconut milk (my hair usually totally ignores this but I added it for some moisture) and the molasses.* I will try one more time just mixing it with conditioner. If that doesn't work than I will have to stick with internal use...or maybe use it as a final rinse like Poka.
> 
> OT: You were the sweetest baby Poka!


 
Oh my goodness, you mixed it with yogurt and coconut milk? No wonder your hair hates it. I don't mean to sound like this but this a disaster waiting to happen. You see, while blackstrap molasses (BSM) is not a protein, it has tannins in it similar to that of henna that act like protein. If you are going to mix it with anything, it should be with either natural oils or *moisturizing* conditioners because of the strengthening properties already in it. The same reason why I would never add a protein conditioner to my henna treatments is the very same reason why I would not add proteins to BSM. I did extensive research on BSM before applying it to my hair as I do with most products before using them. I sure hope this helps someone. 

~HUGS and all in love~

Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

rosalindb said:


> I use this as a pre-poo treatment mixed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, JBCO & honey.


 

This is an awesome mixture rosalindb. the JBCO is a humectant which pulls moisture from the air and honey acts like a softening mask and AO HSR is a moisturizing conditioner. Good job!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> First, before I ask my question, I would like to say I amazed at all of the knowledge on this board. It is so appreciated. I learn something new everyday! Because I use chemicals to relax my hair I prefer to be as organic and natural with all of my other hair products and this sounds like something I may want to try. My question is if I do not want to darken my hair should I use honey instead? My hair is reddish brown and I love it.


 
Yes this is fine Shay. I hear that cinnamon also lightens hair although I have never used it myself because I like my hair very dark.


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is an awesome mixture rosalindb. the JBCO is a humectant which pulls moisture from the air and honey acts like a softening mask and AO HSR is a moisturizing conditioner. Good job!



Exactly, I love this mixture and it worked well for me when I used it last year.  I only use natural products and try to keep things as simple as possible. I only add the molasses to the HSR, JBCO, & honey if I think my hair needs it.

I actually used it 3 weeks ago for the first time in months as my hair felt too soft. I will use it only once a month until my hair gets back to normal. I also do a light protein treatment once a month, with GBP, honey & JBCO so alternating between these two pre-poo treatments fortnight  will get me back on track.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh my goodness, you mixed it with yogurt and coconut milk? No wonder your hair hates it. I don't mean to sound like this but this a disaster waiting to happen. You see, while blackstrap molasses (BSM) is not a protein, it has tannins in it similar to that of henna that act like protein. If you are going to mix it with anything, it should be with either natural oils or *moisturizing* conditioners because of the strengthening properties already in it. The same reason why I would never add a protein conditioner to my henna treatments is the very same reason why I would not add proteins to BSM. I did extensive research on BSM before applying it to my hair as I do with most products before using them. I sure hope this helps someone.
> 
> ~HUGS and all in love~
> 
> Aggie


your helping so many of us Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> your helping so many of us Aggie!


 
Thank you Iris, only giving back what's been given to me but you are very kind to say it. Thanks again honey.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 3, 2009)

subscribing.....


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone use this one?

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=W2-1001

im trying to buy all my vitamins from one place if possible.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 3, 2009)

ok i got it this evening. it was the last one they had...i tasted it and i can handle it  ill be using topically though


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 14, 2009)

I added Blackstrap to my usually great mix and it was a TRAGEDY!  In retrospect I think I used entirely too much AND I didn't rinse it out enough...I am going to try it one more time


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 14, 2009)

oh and I used it as a DC....I am not so sure that was the right thing to do...


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 14, 2009)

I used to use molasses regularly but the problem was that it stained my shower curtain and bathroom walls. It was kinda of drippy but it did make my hair softer and stronger. However, I like honey better than molasses. I discontinued using it.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2009)

Queen_Earth said:


> oh and I used it as a DC....I am not so sure that was the right thing to do...


 
I find that it works far better as a pre-poo in my opinion. You should always follow this up with a moisturizing DC.


----------



## mj11051 (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been dcing 2 per week and I always add a tablespoon to my AOHSR with a little bit of coconut oil. My hair is so soft and thriving. Just got it trimed last Sunday and I'm a happy camper. I love blackstrap molasses.


----------



## SherryLove (Apr 26, 2009)

mj11051 said:


> I've been dcing 2 per week and I always add a tablespoon to my AOHSR with a little bit of coconut oil. My hair is so soft and thriving. Just got it trimed last Sunday and I'm a happy camper. I love blackstrap molasses.



how long do you leave it in??? do you use a plastic cap??? do you use heat????


----------



## Mattie26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Subbing. Been wondering about this.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 4, 2009)

Does honey have tannins?

I've been using BSM on my hair so no wonder my hair was looking so shiny and strong. I LOVE it, but wonder if honey offers the same benefits.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Does honey have tannins?
> 
> I've been using BSM on my hair so no wonder my hair was looking so shiny and strong. I LOVE it, but wonder if honey offers the same benefits.


 
I don't think it does. I think it has moisturizing properties in it. My hair usually have a lot more elasticity and stretch to it when I use honey on it but the molasses strengthens it. Hmmm, I wonder what would happen if I mix the two!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2009)

SherryLove said:


> how long do you leave it in??? do you use a plastic cap??? do you use heat????


 
I use heat and a plastic cap for about 20-30 minuutes. I use mine as a prepoo though.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't think it does. I think it has moisturizing properties in it. My hair usually have a lot more elasticity and stretch to it when I use honey on it but the molasses strengthens it. Hmmm, I wonder what would happen if I mix the two!



Thanks! I love how the molasses strengthens but I hate the mess it makes, I was hoping that honey could be a substitute. I guess I'll use both. Honey for moisture, Molasses for strengthening.


----------



## Natural Love (Jun 7, 2009)

I use a mixture of honey and molasses to my condish along with olive and jojoba oils.  My hair hardly sheds, it's a deeper color, shiny and feels very moisturized.

I do this every week.  I had stopped the molasses for a couple of weeks and noticed alot more shedding.  Won't do that again.


----------



## natstar (Jun 7, 2009)

I use it when I do my hennas.  I love it.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 7, 2009)

Natural Love said:


> I use a mixture of honey and molasses to my condish along with olive and jojoba oils.  My hair hardly sheds, it's a deeper color, shiny and feels very moisturized.
> 
> I do this every week.  I had stopped the molasses for a couple of weeks and noticed alot more shedding.  Won't do that again.



Same here. Or maybe it was that while using the molasses I had no breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay, looks like I'll be mixing the two myself then.


----------



## akgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

Just a heads up.  I have been using a tablespoon every day in a tea of this one, and it tastes fine: http://vivagranolaveganstore.com/catalog/images/fairtrade_organicmolasses.jpg

I bought this one the other day and tried it today, I barely got through a sip of it...DISGUSTING (it's the one on the right in the picture):  

http://circuitous.org/scraps/molasses.jpg

HTH!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Any 4b's using molasses?


----------



## girlcherokee (Jun 4, 2010)

i think i am 4a - close and i ve used it with great success!  think i will give my self a treatment this weekend.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmm, I think that I'm going to have to get hip to this.  I have BSM sitting in my PJ stash and I've only used it once.  If this is going to help with shedding/breakage, well I'm game.


----------



## Urban (Jun 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Any 4b's using molasses?



Me! I don't use it very often now though.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2010)

For relaxed heads -- how often do you use this? I will likely use -- BSM, Honey, JBCO, V05 Moisture Milk...does that sound like a good plan? 

Here's a link provided to me by LHCF member, 20Something. I haven't reviewed it just yet (because I'm at work). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxuJxidXivo


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2010)

divachyk said:


> For relaxed heads -- how often do you use this? I will likely use -- BSM, Honey, JBCO, V05 Moisture Milk...does that sound like a good plan?
> 
> Here's a link provided to me by LHCF member, 20Something. I haven't reviewed it just yet (because I'm at work). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxuJxidXivo


 
I'm not relaxed anymore but when I was, I only used it as I felt my hair needed it and that was mostly deep into a long relaxer stretch. Your mixture sounds like a wonderful prepoo.


----------



## nestlequik (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm 4a.  I used it with some Aubrey White Camellia and some Avocado oil.  It was a nice deep treatment, but I prefer EVOO over it. I think I need more moisturizing than humectant properties in this weather.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I'm not relaxed anymore but when I was, I only used it as I felt my hair needed it and that was mostly deep into a long relaxer stretch. Your mixture sounds like a wonderful prepoo.


Thx Aggie -- I haven't used the BSM method just yet but plan to do so soon since I finally got my hands on a bottole of BSM. 

Since BSM acts like a protein, should I not include a protein treatment like Aphogee 2 min in the same wash session? 

I see that many relaxed heads use a strong protein treatment like Aphogee 2 step one week post. I just relaxed a week ago and am trying to figure out should I do my strong protein treatment first then the following week follow up with the BSM treatment??? Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Thx Aggie -- I haven't used the BSM method just yet but plan to do so soon since I finally got my hands on a bottole of BSM.
> 
> Since BSM acts like a protein, should I not include a protein treatment like Aphogee 2 min in the same wash session?
> 
> I see that many relaxed heads use a strong protein treatment like Aphogee 2 step one week post. I just relaxed a week ago and am trying to figure out should I do my strong protein treatment first then the following week follow up with the BSM treatment??? Suggestions anyone?


 

Do not use the BSM with another protein. That would be too much. I would recommend that you use your regular protein treatment, then follow it up the next week with bsm if you like. Remember I only used the BSM prepoo deep into my relaxer stretch. I soemtimes mixed it with garlic oil when my hair was shedding and having demarcation breakage while in that stretch. That was when I felt my hair needed it most. Oh, and I always followed it up with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Do not use the BSM with another protein. That would be too much. I would recommend that you use your regular protein treatment, then follow it up the next week with bsm if you like. Remember I only used the BSM prepoo deep into my relaxer stretch. I soemtimes mixed it with garlic oil when my hair was shedding and having demarcation breakage while in that stretch. That was when I felt my hair needed it most. Oh, and I always followed it up with a moisturizing conditioner.


 I've never had excessive shedding but will keep BSM prepoo in mind when my hair starts shedding a little more when deep into my stretch. Honey is more moisturizing, right? Just ensuring that using honey with a protein is not too excessive as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I've never had excessive shedding but will keep BSM prepoo in mind when my hair starts shedding a little more when deep into my stretch. Honey is more moisturizing, right? Just ensuring that using honey with a protein is not too excessive as well.


Yes honey is moisturizing and is a better choice to use so soon after your relaxer.


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a relaxed 4a/b or something and I use blackstrap molasses mixed with lustrasilk olive oilo cholesterol, castor oil and aloe gel as a prepoo every weekend and it has done wonders for shedding and some scalp issues I was having. I usually apply heat for about 30 minutes then let it sit on for an hour or two more if I'm not in a hurry, rinse, wash & DC.


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm using this for the first time right now.
I just mixed it with tressemme naturals conditioner.


----------



## omnipadme (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm too lazy to read the entire thread, sorry if this has been mentioned- but could BSM be the secret ingredient in wild growth hair oil? The texture & smell of the oil reminds me of BSM, and the oil is excellent for breakage....hmmm


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 28, 2013)

Never knew of this until I see this video

Her hair is so dark and shiny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVTCLr--FRE


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 18, 2016)

Aggie said:


> ITA with this post. I use it as a prepoo in oil for breakage. I have a garlic/blackstrap molasses pre-poo recipe in my fotki to combat shedding and breakage in one shot. It really does act like protein because of it's strengthening properties, internally and externally. I sometimes put a couple of Tbs  in my tea. Oh, and I always make sure to DC my hair after a molasses prepoo with a moisturizing deep conditioner.


@Aggie
Are you still using this for shedding?  Have you ever used Alter Ego?  If so, which one do you believe is better for shedding?

ETA: Is it true that BSM loosens your curl pattern.  I'm not trying to do that.  I want my curls to remain intact.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aggie
> Are you still using this for shedding?  Have you ever used Alter Ego?  If so, which one do you believe is better for shedding?
> 
> ETA: Is it true that BSM loosens your curl pattern.  I'm not trying to do that.  I want my curls to remain intact.


@MileHighDiva 

I no longer use the BSM treatment because I don't have shedding issues anymore. I like the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment but I no longer use that either. But I did like it better than the BSM. It left my hair softer and more manageable. 

If you want a treatment just for shedding, I'd suggest using 2-3 cloves of garlic , chopped and mixed with an ounce of evoo, heated in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds and massage it directly on your scalp, leave on for 30 minutes under a plastic cap, wash and DC as usual.

Now as for curl pattern loosening, I couldn't answer that since I was relaxed straight at the time. Truthfully, I am done putting foodstuff on my hair, except aloe vera gel. I really like that one.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 18, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I no longer use the BSM treatment because I don't have shedding issues anymore. I like the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment but I no longer use that either. But I did like it better than the BSM. It left my hair softer and more manageable.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll continue with the Alter Ego.


----------



## nirel333 (Feb 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, I'll continue with the Alter Ego.



If your looking to stop shedding, I've been taking garlic supplements for the past 6 months and I barely lose any hair now. I honestly get like a small ball of hair for an entire month..compared to my usual handfuls.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 20, 2016)

nirel333 said:


> If your looking to stop shedding, I've been taking *garlic* *supplements* for the past 6 months and I barely lose any hair now. I honestly get like a small ball of hair for an entire month..compared to my usual handfuls.


Which brand do you use?  Is it ordor free?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 21, 2016)

Personally I find it easier to eat fresh garlic.

But I'm trying BSM since this period week and extra iron helps.  I'm enjoying drinking it in chai tea.  But it makes me crave licorice (which I love).


----------



## nirel333 (Feb 21, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Which brand do you use?  Is it ordor free?



Yes, it's odor free. I use Finest Nutrition Heart Health odorless garlic. I think it's the walgreens brand


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 22, 2016)

Went and got a bottle today after reading this thread yesterday...damn you LHCF!

Going to mix it with honey and JBCO as prepoo.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 22, 2016)

Natural Love said:


> I use a mixture of honey and molasses to my condish along with olive and jojoba oils.  My hair hardly sheds, it's a deeper color, shiny and feels very moisturized.
> 
> I do this every week.  I had stopped the molasses for a couple of weeks and noticed alot more shedding.  Won't do that again.




What kind of conditioner are you adding this to?


----------



## gn1g (Feb 22, 2016)

@Natural Love and how much are you adding?


----------

